# Trying to scare my dad in the Gator on the Bourbeuse



## bulldog (Aug 24, 2013)

I took the old man out fishing last night on the Bourbeuse at the Meramec confluence. We caught a couple decent fish. We saw a flat bottom jet up the river and he said there was no way we would make it any further that we were. Well, the old man looked at me and without saying a word we went further upstream. This was the skinniest part we ran. The shallowest was maybe 3-4". The river is absolutely beautiful. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MC64n1afaDI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## semojetman (Aug 24, 2013)

I cannot be told that my boat wont go any further. Especially if they take off and run on up.


----------



## rickybobbybend (Aug 24, 2013)

Neat video...had me hangin' on. Can't beat good times on the water with you dad or with your kids.


----------



## bulldog (Aug 24, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327239#p327239 said:


> semojetman » Today, 11:11[/url]"]I cannot be told that my boat wont go any further. Especially if they take off and run on up.



Just the look on the guys face when he said I could not do it. I had to.


----------



## Chewie (Aug 24, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Seth (Aug 24, 2013)

Nice! I wouldn't think twice about taking my flat bottom up through that but would have thought a gator would have a bit more trouble.


----------



## bulldog (Aug 25, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327277#p327277 said:


> Seth » Today, 21:11[/url]"]Nice! I wouldn't think twice about taking my flat bottom up through that but would have thought a gator would have a bit more trouble.



I walked it first to make sure. We stopped here the week before when it was 7" higher. 

Honestly, this boat takes everything I give it. I have run 3-4" numerous times and it takes it with little to no rubbing of rocks. If you see how I started the video when I was facing downstream and accelerated as I turned to go back up stream, it really helps to get on plane in a short area. This boat is 20', almost 23' with the pump, and heavy if it is loaded down but as I get to know it and really test it, I am very happy. We took it last weekend with 5 guys, 42 gallons of gas and a full cooler and we were running 3-4" at the shallowest and only rubbed one time (not including logs) on 100 plus river miles. I truly feel like it will run in the same water as my former 18' flat bottom jet if it has a light load and my bro is not driving. He is learning and getting better with every river mile but it takes years to learn. I have a lot to learn yet. 8)


----------



## Seth (Aug 25, 2013)

It took me a few years of running the rivers to really feel confident in running them. Of course I run the Gasconade and Osage and haven't been on the Meramec yet. Everybody I fish with says the Gascoande is a cake walk compared to the upper stretches of the Meramec. I need to start fishing that river.


----------

